# Power steering reservoir location?



## ATT67 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me where the power steering reservoir is on Mk2 2010 2.0 TDI ?

Thanks


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

It's at the back of the car underneath the boot floor. Check for the plus and minus sign.

Kidding.

The power steering is electronic, so as long as there are enough electrons... it'll be OK



So no hydraulic fluid to check


----------



## ATT67 (Mar 23, 2014)

:lol: 
Ah that'll be why I couldn't find it under the bonnet 

Thanks mate.


----------



## Audiquattroh! (Apr 1, 2015)

AHAHAHA, I had this same issue when I first got it. I wanted to top off the fluids and searched high and low looking for a reservoir. I finally gave up, and suspected it had electronic steering and called it a day. Thanks for confirming


----------



## Marti4578 (May 6, 2013)

I've just been looking for the power steering fluid and gave up   

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## smw010774 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi does anyone know where I can find the power steering fluid reservoir on my audi TT TFSi 2011. 
Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

As noted in the previous comments, Mk2 TT steering is electrical, not hydraulic. Therefore the Mk2 does not have a power steering reservoir. For more information, you may want to read through the following Audi publications which can be found in the link below:

• Self Study Program - *SSP 381 Audi TT Coupé ´07 - Suspension System*
• Workshop Manual - *Suspension, Wheels & Steering - D3E80075730*

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------

